# Famous people with IBS (Not Crohn's)?



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought I would make a thread where people could list famous people who they know to have IBS.This is meant for IBS only, not Crohn's.I'd also like to keep this one moral-neutral, as in there are some very unpopular figures (such as ###) who had IBS, but I would still like those listed, even if they are not liked. For some unassuming humor, at least we know people with bad IBS can rule countries!As long as they are popular or well-known, list them here


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

Kurt Cobain was meant to suffer with IBS. Some people think it's why he was horribly depressed.Also I think Cher and Kirsten Dunst have IBS.


----------



## mouth (Nov 22, 2009)

yes Kurt Cobain did suffer IBS grandson read his memoirs recently he said that the only thing that helped Kurt Cobain was herion and could i not ask the GP 4 that hes only 12 had 2 explain it was an illegal drug and highly addictive and i dont think he would like it if i was an herion addict love him he thought he was helping.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Tyra Banks has admitted to it and had some of her troubles all over the gossip sites.Unfortunately for some who turn to narcotics to help with IBS pain it can over time make the nerves much more sensitive and I wonder if Kurt had Narcotic Bowel Syndrome on top of the IBS. The narcotic will still take away the pain right after you take it but you get severe bounce back pain symptoms which I'm sure only adds to the withdrawl and need for another dose.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I wonder how these famous people who have ibs can carry on working and going to premiers etc? I cannot barely do anything now due to severity of condition.It certainly does not seem to ruin there lives!Although i'm sure drugs is rife in the acting/pop etc world!but thats not the answer!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not everyone has severe IBS symptoms. Also some people have problems in the morning and may be OK with a lifestyle where they usually don't have to go to work until noon or later.


----------



## mouth (Nov 22, 2009)

sorry if i said the wrong thing about drugs do not condone them in any way especially illegal ones just didnt realise he suffered from IBS until i was told. i have tried acupuncture reflexology and various prescription meds after a while have stopped working or rotten side effects still looking 4 the answer just have to hope some gastro doc will come up with the answer or get my anxiety under control as it makes it worse and i know that still i live in hope.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

No you didnt say the wrong thing,no need to apologise.I do know everyones ibs is different or that others are suffering just as much as someone else.Just wish something would help to ease the symptoms,make life a bit easier and enjoyable.As you say always hoping.


----------



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

Actress Cybill Shepherd and model Camille Donatacci, wife of actor Kelsey Grammer, although neither of them is very high profile about it now. Maybe it's just that they aren't high profile anymore in general, or maybe they improved or got tired of the tabloids or whatever and moved on. Also, one of the young female golfers whose name escapes me at the moment. The sister, who is also a golfer, has CFIDS.I do wish that somebody famous would come out publicly take up the cause on an ongoing basis, just as many high profile people take up the causes that affect them or their families, but considering so many average IBSers will not discuss it publicly either, in a way, I can't blame the celebrities who don't want to be tabloid fodder any more than they already are. But as I have said many times before on this BB and elsewhere, if more of us, famous and not famous, do not come out and make people with IBS an organized, ongoing public presence, things are going to change very, very slowly. Coming out won't cause a sea change overnight by any means, but it would make a difference.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

journ3 said:


> Coming out won't cause a sea change overnight by any means, but it would make a difference.


This is like coming out of the [water] closet?







I know when it was a problem for me, I wouldn't say a word to anyone, not even my wife. (Sad, but true.) Now, of course, I will talk about bowel problems with anyone. Hm-m-m-m. This might explain why I post on here a lot... Mark


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

> Famous people with IBS (Not Crohn's)?


Me. I am quite famous


----------



## MrBumwe (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah i had heard about Kurt Cobain recently which I thought was pretty interesting,,,, The severity of IBS is a consideration though i have spoken to people that think that because they eat cottage cheese every once in a while and it makes them ill they have full blown IBS....I do agree that it would be great for a celeb or celebs to come out and be public, would help break the stigma. Boost public awareness of the dissorder.


----------

